# New CT: Black Orchid Male



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So I picked this stunning boy up from one of my LFSs yesterday for only 9 dollars.
Figured I would share his glory haha.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous boy. <3 Looked just like my Tobi XD Orchids are stunning, my favorite coloration.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats! ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful, like my boy Phantom :3


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Beautiful lil guy*

_Wow, what a beautiful fishy.. Stunning is right, I never saw an all black one:-D_


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He is stunning!!! Congrats on finding him!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwwww so cute!!!Good Luck with him!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

O_O lucky


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone ^_^. I have been wanting a Black Orchid for awhile now. I just could not pass up the temptation this time haha.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

jealousssss D: :lol: I've never seen a black betta in person :roll: so you are luck hahaha


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah, haha well he is the second Black Orchid I have come across. I have seen some that have black to them, somethings in majority but never complete like this one,
I did find a DTHM that a melano though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

my fighter is black with the red/blue wild coloration xD that's the closest to black I'll ever see LOL


----------

